# Servlet im Browser aufrufen (II)



## WIK-Lars (17. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte nun im Browser das Servlet BidServlet.java aufrufen, das in meinem TomcatProjekt namens Listing_4_16 unter WEB-INF/src im defaultPackage abgelegt ist.

Meine web.xml, abgelegt unter WEB-INF, sieht jetzt folgendermaßen aus:

<!DOCTYPE Listing_4_16 PUBLIC
'-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN'
'http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd'>

<Listing_4_16>
<servlet>
<servlet-name>MeinServlet</servlet-name>
<servlet-class>BidServlet</servlet-class>
</servlet>
<servlet-mapping>
<servlet-name>MeinServlet</servlet-name>
<url-pattern>/Auktion</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
</Listing_4_16>

Eigentlich sollte nun im Browser unter http://localhost:8081/Auktion nun mein Servlet aufgerufen werden. Dort wird aber angezeigt, dass die Ressource nicht gefunden wird.

Woran kann das liegen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (17. April 2007)

1. Warum machst du wieder einen neuen Thread auf?

2. läuft Tomcat wirklich auf Port 8081? Standard ist 8080
teste mal ob du bei http://localhost:8080 oder localhost:8081 was findest


----------



## WIK-Lars (17. April 2007)

Was meinst Du mit 'ich mache einen neuen Thread' auf?

Doch, Port 8081 ist definitiv richtig bei mir!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (17. April 2007)

neuen Thread: das hier ein zweiter "Faden" welches sich um das selbe Thema kümmert....

1. Hast du das Projekt zum Tomcat hinzugefügt? Siehe View-> Server
2. In der Regel dient der Projektname als Unterordner, d.h. http://localhost:8081/projektname/Auktion
3. ist deine web.xml nicht ganz konform mir fehlt besonders der web-app tag

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC '-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN' 'http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd'>

<web-app>
  <display-name>Hello World Web-App</display-name>
  <description>no description</description>
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>HelloWorldServlet</servlet-name>
    <display-name>HelloWorld</display-name>
    <description>no description</description>
    <servlet-class>HelloWorldExample</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>HelloWorldServlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/hello</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
```


----------



## Billie (18. April 2007)

Also verstehe ich das richtig, du hast bisher keine *.class-Datei, sondern einfach nur die *.java Datei im src-Ordner?!

Ich glaub das kann dann gar nicht gehen, du musst die Dateien ja kompilieren. Und schlussendlich müssen deine *.class Datein im Ordner WEB-INF/classes liegen?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. April 2007)

Nein, dass kann natürlich nicht gehen...was ich im letzten Thread auch schon angedeutet habe. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/271209-servlet-im-browser-aufrufen.html

Nur JSPs werden beim Aufruf kompilliert, aber Servlets sind nunmal normale Java Klassen.

Scheinbar hat er mein Post zu herzen genommen und es funktioniert soweit....er hat wieder einen neuen Thread erstellt:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/271748-html-ausgabe-mit-servlet.html


----------

